# Cinematic Studio Strings legato release bug



## Vasilis N. (Feb 9, 2021)

Purchased cinematic studio strings, sounds great but there's an issue. When i'm using the legato patch sometimes has a huge release and the only way to stop it is by waiting for it to over or click refresh on Kontakt. Any had or has this issue? Thanks


----------



## Dimomusic (Feb 9, 2021)

Hello!

See here


----------

